# Sixers, Green Staying Positive Despite Slump



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Willie Green goes into every NBA season knowing two things. One, there will be stretches where the basket seems as wide as a hula hoop and he's sure almost everything he tosses up will go in.
> 
> The reverse of that, unfortunately, is also true. Occasional shooting slumps are to be expected over the course of an 82-game schedule, even for the Kobes and LeBrons, and the only thing Green or any other misfiring player can do is to wait them out.
> 
> ...


http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/sixers/20090223_Sixers__Green_staying_positive_despite_slump.html


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think it happens to anyone that plays basketball even non nba players.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

they are still playing competitive ball, just having hard time closing in the 4th

should pay more attention to defense, get back to basics but this team is still a good 500 team


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Pure dog meat.

If they keep at this pace they might end up on the outside looking in.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

It's easy for Green to stay positive. He'll get his minutes no matter how badly he plays.


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

well the only thing a shooter can do is keep shooting until he's back to normal


----------

